# New SA/SP Meetup group in Adelaide, Australia



## TominAdelaide (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, just to let anyone who may be interested know, I have started a Social anxiety and Social phobia meetup group in Adelaide, its currently a once a month casual and relaxed meetup for anyone who would like to connect with other SA / SP sufferers in Adelaide. See the link for further details:

http://www.meetup.com/Adelaide-Social-Anxiety-and-Social-Phobia-Meetup-Group/


----------

